# Craftsman Weedwacker Run problems



## Sam1 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a Craftsman 32cc weedwacker. Model 358.791510. Two years old. A couple of weeks ago it would not crank. Changed plug and sprayed carb cleaner and got it to crank again. Only problem is that when I give it gas it dies. I took the carb off and apart and cleaned it pretty good I think. Put back together and it does the same thing. Will crank and run and I can give it a little gas, (very little) and it will run fast enough to use but not like it should/did. When I try to give it more gas it dies. Took the muffler off and did not see anything stopped up. Its almost like it is flooding out when I give it gas or either it stops getting gas and just dies. I'v read several of the posts and it talks of adjustments but I don't see or remember any adjustment screws other than the idle screw. I hate to take this to Sears and pay more than 1/2 what I paid to get it running but I'm  out of ideas. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most likely the carb needs to be adjusted. I would turn both adjustment screws out 1/4 turn. But, most likely a special adjustment tool is needed to make the adjustment per EPA regulations.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Try closeing the choke a little while it is running, if the engine will increase in rpm then you have a fuel flow problem, if it bogs and dies you have an air flow problem. If air flow, check the spark arrestor in the exhaust port, sometimes they are in the muffler and sometimes they are in the exhaust port, they become clogged and restrict air flow, also check clogged muffler,such as a restrictor plate that has been damaged, etc. If it is a fuel flow problem and there are no adjustment screws on the carb, check the fuel line for kinks or cracks(2 years is a long time for plastic fuel line). The fuel filter/pickup which is inside the fuel tank could be varnished/dirty not allowing fuel to flow. If after checking the obvious visible things, then change the fuel lines and filter/pickup. If you have never changed fuel lines it will seem like it is impossible, however, it is not as bad as it seems. Let us know what you find out. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## Sam1 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info. When I choke after it is running it bogs and dies. I see nothing in the muffler that looks stopped up or restricting airflow. I am not sure what a spark arrestor looks like. There was a screen on the inside of the muffler that I left out. Still doing the same thing. I see the adjustment screws but I guess you have to have special tool to adjust. Where can I get the tool? or are they so expensive that I might as well take it to someone? Again thanks for the help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The screen was the spark arrestor. Some time those are covers on the screws that can be popped off, they are there to make it difficult to change once they are set at the factory. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

After doing a little checking, your trimmer is a Poulan Pro(with the Craftsman Logo) the carb is a Walbro WT628, repair kits are not available for that carb. A quick google search found a price of $38.66 for the carb, don't know if it included shipping or not(probably not).


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

i dont suggest buyin a new carb just yet............sounds to me like you just need to adjust your low side( the adjusting screw closest to the cylinder) clockwise about 1/4 turn and see if that helps, if not try the other direction. but the easiest way to git a good start is to close both adjusters in all the way(clockwise) then turn your low side out 2 complete turns and the high side 1 and 1/2 .


----------



## PepperCorn (Jun 17, 2020)

Sam1 said:


> I have a Craftsman 32cc weedwacker. Model 358.791510. Two years old. A couple of weeks ago it would not crank. Changed plug and sprayed carb cleaner and got it to crank again. Only problem is that when I give it gas it dies. I took the carb off and apart and cleaned it pretty good I think. Put back together and it does the same thing. Will crank and run and I can give it a little gas, (very little) and it will run fast enough to use but not like it should/did. When I try to give it more gas it dies. Took the muffler off and did not see anything stopped up. Its almost like it is flooding out when I give it gas or either it stops getting gas and just dies. I'v read several of the posts and it talks of adjustments but I don't see or remember any adjustment screws other than the idle screw. I hate to take this to Sears and pay more than 1/2 what I paid to get it running but I'm  out of ideas. Any help would be appreciated.


Probably the fuel lines are corrupted. It's sucking air. Usually it's where the hose pushes on the fittings. Sometimes trimming a quarter inch of tubing will work, cut off the cracked ends, and stick it back on, gets you full gas flow. The hose is cheaply replaced if needed, but it must be for the correct type for fuel.


----------

